
Hyperparameter Optimization 101 [video] - alexcmu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jENocd1bsk
======
alexcmu
From a tech talk for SF Bayarea Machine Learning Meetup at Heroku, recorded by
Hakka Labs. Second ever tech talk!

